# Nursery costs in Dubai



## shinysam (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello there...

We're in the process of moving to Dubai. My husband is already there looking for suitable accomm and myself and my 2.5 year old son will be following next month. We were wondering if anyone could recommend nurseries for our son, that stay open until 5ish in the evening. We hope to live around The Greens/Discovery Gardens area....(personally want to live in The Springs!!) Could you also give us ball park figures on how much a nursery would cost per month. Many thanks....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please refer to the istcky thread 'Information everyone needs to know' as there is a link to nursery information.


-


----------

